# Recommend a PSU/Cabinet



## shademe (Nov 10, 2012)

What PSU should I purchase for the following config:
Intel 3.3 GHz Core i3 2120
MSI B75MA-P45
2 x Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB
XFX HD Radeon 6790 (DD edition)

Budget: ~4000 for the PSU, ~3000 for the cabinet


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 10, 2012)

PSU:corsair VS 450

Cabinet:Cooler master Elite 311 plus


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Taking net budget as 7000, these are your best options :


PSU      - Corsair VX550
Cabinet - NZXT Beta / Cooler Master elite 330

--------------------OR----------------------


PSU      - Corsair CX500v2
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 / Cooler Master 431


--------------------OR-----------------------


PSU      - Corsair CX430v2
Cabinet - NZXT Lexa S  / NZXT guardian 921 / Cooler Master Elite 431 plus


----------



## shademe (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks very much. Got a question though: If I picked the CX500, will I able to upgrade to a higher end video card at some point in the future?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

shademe said:


> Thanks very much. Got a question though: If I picked the CX500, will I able to upgrade to a higher end video card at some point in the future?


Yes. It should allow you to do casual OCing.

But I think your best buy would be investing 500 more and buying 
1) Corsair VX550 ~ 4.5 k
2) Cooler master 431 / NZXT source 210 ~ 3k


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Corsair Corsair Corsair... 
Does anybody has answer what if it gets problem? Is there proper service center in India or I need to send the unit outside of country? How much time they take in resolving the issue? BTW I just came to know that they have given their customer support to Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd!!! Didn't they find some good comp for it? It doesn't have any link for raising RMA for the products? Is that means everything will be solved over call only?
Corsair may be best in its quality but I really doubt its Corsair service that also matters.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cx430v2 - 2.5k
Cooler master elite 430 - 2.8k


----------

